# Looking for easy LA county ambulance company to work for



## Leirsyn (Jan 25, 2014)

Anyone currently work for an ambulance company in LA county, preferably in the SF valley or near Culver City, where the call volumes are low and the night shifts are easy?


----------



## Golden Eye (Jan 25, 2014)

Go to the LA county ems agency and look for the list of certified ambulance company and apply to there. Don't work for a company that's not certified, they will :censored::censored::censored::censored: up your pay and everything.


----------



## Leirsyn (Jan 25, 2014)

Anyone work for PRN? I am looking into their North Hills or Glendale stations. I was wondering how the night shift call volumes are or their daily ones.


----------



## TK 141 (Feb 25, 2014)

Check out CalMed Ambulance.

Our days are pretty easy and chill.
We mostly run Dialysis but if you want easy days then CalMed is the way to go.

Great company to work for.


----------



## Leirsyn (Feb 25, 2014)

How many calls do you guys run per shift? and how long are the shifts?


----------



## TK 141 (Feb 25, 2014)

There's 7, 8, 10, 12, and 24 hour shifts. 

The day car's will probably run maybe 3-4 calls a day.

12's like 5-8 calls, and 24's roughly 8-12 calls.


----------



## looker (Feb 25, 2014)

Golden Eye said:


> Go to the LA county ems agency and look for the list of certified ambulance company and apply to there. Don't work for a company that's not certified, they will :censored::censored::censored::censored: up your pay and everything.


So elite ambulance, med-life ambualnce are both good and non shady company's now? Just because company is not certified don't mean they are bad company to work for. Till county mandate certification in 2011 a lot of company's didn't bother getting it because it's just pain in the *** to get it.


----------



## gonefishing (Mar 6, 2014)

looker said:


> So elite ambulance, med-life ambualnce are both good and non shady company's now? Just because company is not certified don't mean they are bad company to work for. Till county mandate certification in 2011 a lot of company's didn't bother getting it because it's just pain in the *** to get it.



Actually I have heard some stories about both.lol  But I will say no more.  its strict for a good reason.


----------



## EMT x 626 (Mar 6, 2014)

looker said:


> So elite ambulance, med-life ambualnce are both good and non shady company's now? Just because company is not certified don't mean they are bad company to work for. Till county mandate certification in 2011 a lot of company's didn't bother getting it because it's just pain in the *** to get it.



So what's a good company to work for then? Curious in what you have to say.


----------



## looker (Mar 6, 2014)

EMT x 626 said:


> So what's a good company to work for then? Curious in what you have to say.



Rigs that are in good working order, pay on time and no check bouncing. Schedule is consistent and if there are changes, it happens well in advanced. Company is willing to work around your schedule(if you're a student). Management listens to employee concern and try to address the problem or at explain to you why it should be the way it's being done etc.


----------



## EMT x 626 (Mar 7, 2014)

looker said:


> Rigs that are in good working order, pay on time and no check bouncing. Schedule is consistent and if there are changes, it happens well in advanced. Company is willing to work around your schedule(if you're a student). Management listens to employee concern and try to address the problem or at explain to you why it should be the way it's being done etc.



Lol, I said what's a good company to work for.. I'm asking for the company's name.

Don't tell me AMR, Care, or McCormick because I already know they're good companies to work for.


----------



## NPO (Mar 11, 2014)

There are only a handful of top tier companies. Then some "can't complain" and many "what the ****".

I work at Bowers. I love it. We recently had a hicup (mass layoffs) but that's over, and most have been rehired. In fact we have more medics than ever before. 

PRN is usually included in the recommended list, however there are several Bowers employees that are ex-PRN and we all don't like PRN. Maybe were spoiled. Care, McCormick, AMR, etc...

Instead of listing them all, see who's hiring. Go yo their website and check it out. Generic pictures, vague descriptions and phone numbers on the rigs mean shady. If it seems legit, apply. If you get an interview ask about the company here.


----------

